# removal of intraperitoneal dialysis catheter



## Colliemom (Aug 31, 2017)

If a patient was unable to tolerate peritoneal dialysis, and the surgeon removed the intraperitoneal dialysis catheter, what ICD-10 code would you submit with 49422?

thanks in advance!


----------



## cgaston (Aug 31, 2017)

Look at Z49.02 "encounter for fitting and adjustment (which includes removal) of peritoneal dialysis cathether"


----------



## Colliemom (Sep 7, 2017)

thank you


----------

